# Network Adapter Problem?



## cag (Dec 10, 2004)

My wireless router is switched on and working and my pc was connected wirelessly. During a period of inactivity the connection dropped and I have not been able to connect wirelessly since. It says No wireless networks were found in range. I have done the ipconfig/release. It is a built in Broadcom 802.116 Network Adapter. Please can anyone help getting my wifi connection back?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it says it can't find any wireless networks, there's no point in trying to renew your IP address. What kind of wireless adapter are you using? It may have simply died.


----------



## cag (Dec 10, 2004)

The wireless router is a newlink (I think) has not died as I am using it hardwired. The network adaptor on my laptop appears to be switched off (it is a new Acer) Win XP SP2 etc. There is no on/off switch so how do can I 'switch it on'. Thanks


----------



## cag (Dec 10, 2004)

and I have just installed my old USB2 wireless adapter and it works with my router. Is it possible the built in one has gone faulty and if so how can I test to prove it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if the drivers are loaded properly, and the adapter appears with no errors in Device Manager, I think you have just done the diagnostics. :smile:


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Actually, the Acer has a physical on/off switch for the wireless LAN. I've been through this with several customers, but unfortunately, not recently enough that I can remember where the switch is located! Sorry. The markings aren't very plain, and you may need to consult the manual to find it.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Check in Start>Run> *devmgmt.msc* for driver updates, missing drivers and driver conflicts.


----------



## cag (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for that I will get in touch with acer support as my laptop it is only 6 months old.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some laptops have a function key combination to turn off the wireless, you should be able to download the manual for that machine from Acer.


----------



## gregsguys (Aug 24, 2007)

I am having the same problem and have found others with the problem also.

For some it is simply the switch is off (on mine it is a clear hidden button on the front, some its a slide switch).

For others, me included it appears it is shut off 'in the computer' as you cannot manually turn it on and the diagnostics show it working properly, it is simply 'disabled'.

If someone figures out how to turn it on in the BIOS I would love to hear it.


----------



## cag (Dec 10, 2004)

Mine was a simple on off switch in front of the mouse that I found by accident before I had contacted acer. It is in a very unuser friendly position and can be accidentally knocked as you lift the lid.


----------

